# ##### WRUW Citizen - October 2020 #####



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

I feel no shame when I say watches are about man jewellery for me, you can see the time everywhere around you anyway...


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## jil_sander (May 12, 2017)

Too broke to buy Omega Constellation c-line😭


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Still testing out vacation choices. BN0088=03E


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Bn0191









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SkyHawk a la Autumn
This strap goes very well with the motive.
Citi SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

October start with diver.









Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BJ7111-86L


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Getting some Corso charging time in this afternoon - been running non-stop since my wife gifted it to me in 2012!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Saturday! Just got this for vacation JR4045-57E Sailhawk



Now I have to sell:



and


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Citizen Skyhawk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, love this model


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Rammus said:


> View attachment 15483956
> View attachment 15483957


Very cool, love the gunmetal grey and clean display


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Dxnnis said:


> Very cool, love the gunmetal grey and clean display


Thank you @Dxnnis


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

Never get tired of the color of this









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Citi SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## timetokill (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Tuesday! Promaster Sailhawk JR4045-57E


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

timetokill said:


> View attachment 15486563
> 
> View attachment 15486565


Nice looking strap on yours


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BY0084-56E


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Citizen Skyhawk Ecodrive* for this afternoon


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

aafanatic said:


> Happy Tuesday! Promaster Sailhawk JR4045-57E


Magnificent ! as usual 👌


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Beautiful SST, Master Skywalker! ;-)


----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

DELORTO said:


> View attachment 15490295


Really nice, what model is this?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)

Dxnnis said:


> Really nice, what model is this?


Ray Mears gmt,2001 version jdm


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BN2031-85E 








..............................................................................................................


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Tiribos said:


> BN2031-85E
> View attachment 15491318
> 
> ..............................................................................................................
> View attachment 15491319


That's a real beauty


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Dxnnis said:


> That's a real beauty


yes 😆she's in my fav list 😁


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Nice lumeshot !


----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

Titanium chrono today









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## Newnice (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Citizen Marinaut


----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)

Today this one


----------



## 971 (Oct 10, 2019)

Underwater where it was meant to be.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Brand new sapphire crystal in from Crystal Times for my 62-6198. Happy as can be.


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Citizen Promaster Sky Pilot Chrono and control gauges for Nike Hercules nuclear missile.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Signature Grand Touring Sport NB1031-57L


----------



## amorg (Jun 29, 2020)

Never misses a beat.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Golden oldie getting some wrist time


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

Titanium Promaster. This thing is a super light TANK!


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

CitizenPromaster said:


> Citizen Promaster Sky Pilot Chrono and control gauges for Nike Hercules nuclear missile.
> 
> View attachment 15493003
> 
> View attachment 15493002


Just Do It!


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

I love how ProPlof-esque this one is NB1031-57E "Citizen GTS-300"


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaximusPower (Sep 8, 2020)

My humble BN0151 ... Love it how the hour markers reflect the light in just a little angle... would have been even better if the crystal had some AR


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bullhead


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

Nighthawk Chrono action today









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@philskywalker: Lovin" that BJ2111-08E ; Is that Navihawk Mesh?

This just in: Grand Touring NB0070-57E ""Citizen GT-200"


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

Black and Rose Gold today!


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@philskywalker:
I can't believe that you got that Sailhawk, JR4045-57E?! I just got one last week for $250. I received it's sibling last night: JR4046-03E. the pair are my vacation watches;-)

Sailhawk JR4046-03E


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Great taste man!! LOL


aafanatic said:


> @philskywalker:
> I can't believe that you got that Sailhawk, JR4045-57E?! I just got one last week for $250. I received it's sibling last night: JR4046-03E. the pair are my vacation watches;-)
> 
> Sailhawk JR4046-03E (old pic, new pics to come)


GREAT TASTE MAN!! LOL


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Picked up a non-vegan strap for my NB1041 from Jack-Foster. I like it!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Coto SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Still on the wrist 
Citi SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Citi SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Citizen Retrograde Dual Timer Big Date


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Wearing this one again today.


----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Monday! JR4045-57E Sailhawk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Back to basics for me.....although with solar, 200m waterproof, screwdown crown, sapphire crystal, titanium monocoque case. Its anything but.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

JY8070-54E


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I bought this over three years ago and haven't worn it in probably at least a year (maybe even two years). I put a 9H crystal protector on it and really like the way it fits to my wrist. I also really enjoy the lume. Citizen BN0150-28E


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Marinaut


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)

NB1041


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

What was that watch again @[email protected], think I missed it  

Nice watch


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

Haven't worn this one is ages, thought I'd give her a run for the day. Adina Countrymaster Underground Automatic NK151 S2FB on Valour NATO from Wrist Candy Watch Club.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

Kermit wants to come out and play!!


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BN0151-09L


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Doons (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## behnam (Jul 17, 2015)

Today with my lovely Skyhawk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I am wearing a Citizen automatic for Friday. It is a true tool watch: 60-click bezel, 8-o'clock crown, ISO 6425/764 compliant, Miyota 8203 movement, rubber band, excellent lume, and signed screw-down crown. To my knowledge it just uses a typical 316L case. I added a 9H crystal protector to help preserve the glass. Everything seems to line up and the watch works great. I think it is just about the most comfortable diver's watch one can get. This watch was a very good purchase for me. Enjoy your day.


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

CitizenPromaster said:


> Breitling still got nothing on me, even though I can't get both items in focus at the same time, but imagine this photoshopped together
> 
> View attachment 15422328
> View attachment 15422329





CitizenPromaster said:


> Same watch, different Sabre.
> View attachment 15424049


After seeing all the Sabre fighter jets in real life, I decided to get a nice little scale model.


----------



## Doons (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

This has gotten the most wrist time the last few months. Very light and comfortable.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Today (on my screen anyway) this Russian Antonov AN-124 Cargo pilot is wearing a Citizen Skyhawk U600.


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

Tiribos said:


> BJ7111-86L
> 
> View attachment 15481156


Very nice model 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Sugman: Loving that Bonetto Cinturini CT400 combo

On Vacation Promaster Sailhawk JR4046-03E


----------



## Pallas79 (Nov 15, 2018)

Fugu NY0090-86E new to me, thanks to member PKC, who is an excellent seller. Been looking for one of these for a long time, found his used in mint condition, and even the band was perfectly adjusted for me: clearly meant to be.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Tuesday! Promaster Sailhawk JR4045-57E (this is the second time I've owned this)

On Vacation


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

Citizen BN0118-55E...


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

This rose gold pretty boy gets a lot of wrist time. It's been my daily wearer for a while.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Rammus said:


>


Lovely clean display


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Thank you Dennis


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Now that I've synced my JJY watch with the Junghans app, it shows the correct time and I can use it for my covert operations ;-)


----------



## DandD (Oct 19, 2017)

NY2300 today


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

New strap for this old boy today


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Citizen Big Date today


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Happy Halloween! 🎃
CA0349-51L TI-IP Super Titanium Chronograph 43mm


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Black and Orange Citizen Primo for Halloween of course.

























-Shawn


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Eagle1899 (Oct 17, 2013)

Some more black and orange for Halloween!!!


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@DandD: Really nice photo! Inspiring ;-)

Happy full MOON! Sailhawk Jr4045-57E. (Vacationing)


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

aafanatic said:


> @DandD: Really nice photo! Inspiring ;-)
> 
> Happy full MOON! Sailhawk Jr4045-57E. (Vacationing)


Gorgeous!!! Great pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

